# need a 2nd chance to the first step



## texas777 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello everyone.
   As the title implies,I'm looking for a lodge around the Killeen,Texas area to petition.I petitioned a lodge once before.I entered the doors with good references and even knew a few MM within the lodge.I went through the entire process and about a week before my vote,a brother from the lodge told me that one of the old timers didn't like me and had told his circle of ol timers to black ball me.....and they did...not for one,but three years!!! I did nothing to this person,but he managed to slow my progress into the Masonic path.I still havve no hard feelings toward that person or the lodge.I thought long and  hard about joining the fraternity and refuse to let the pat slow me down.I never thought about visiting multiple lodges before petioning. So,with all that said,Is there a lodge close to me that could use another good man??
   Thank you in advace!


----------



## Brother_Steve (Feb 28, 2014)

texas777 said:


> Hello everyone.
> As the title implies,I'm looking for a lodge around the Killeen,Texas area to petition.I petitioned a lodge once before.I entered the doors with good references and even knew a few MM within the lodge.I went through the entire process and about a week before my vote,a brother from the lodge told me that one of the old timers didn't like me and had told his circle of ol timers to black ball me.....and they did...not for one,but three years!!! I did nothing to this person,but he managed to slow my progress into the Masonic path.I still havve no hard feelings toward that person or the lodge.I thought long and  hard about joining the fraternity and refuse to let the pat slow me down.I never thought about visiting multiple lodges before petioning. So,with all that said,Is there a lodge close to me that could use another good man??
> Thank you in advace!


Those situations suck but I'm also a bit put off that someone told you why you were blackballed. I think you should have petitioned another lodge when you had the chance given the inside knowledge you had at the time.

Good luck


----------



## texas777 (Feb 28, 2014)

I understand what your saying and I have to agree.I wasn't told why I was being blackballed,only that they were conspiring on the side.On the same note,from my research,it is also a big no no to discuss the vote prior to the reading of the petition or to sway another's vote.When I was told of my upcoming injustice,it was to late to withdraw my petition.I know that there are good lodges out there and I am determined to find one.


Thank you for your response


----------



## eXillmatic (Feb 28, 2014)

Indeed, an anonymous vote should be exactly that: anonymous. The idea being that each man judges for himself and votes on his own merit. There's no need to coerce others as voting only takes one blackball to reject a candidate. I'm curious as to why someone would do this without having any prior knowledge of who you are. You really can't think of any connection you may have to this individual, Negative or otherwise? If not is is possible they were acting out to send a message, I have heard/known of members blackballing ALL candidates of a lodge to voice disagreement with a particular action or change as a form of protest, but never against a specific person for any reason. The only other thing I can think of is if it's an issue of race/religion/sexual preference somehow and they disagree with a lifestyle choice you make (something they should not be doing under any circumstances as a mason.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 28, 2014)

eXillmatic said:


> If not is is possible they were acting out to send a message, I have heard/known of members blackballing ALL candidates of a lodge to voice disagreement with a particular action or change as a form of protest, but never against a specific person for any reason.



As of a year ago there was a lodge in Chicago that had had this problem for several years.  The brothers had an idea of who was doing it but as no one may ask or discuss their votes it was only a guess.  The problem was brought before the MW GM but the landmarks apply to him as well so there wasn't a clear answer.

This is a known problem with the unanimous ballot that one member may block everyone as long as he continues to show up.  I take it the problem is extremely rare.  It is possible to resolve the issue if the brother admits to doing so.  Getting him to admit it, though ...


----------



## BroBill (Feb 28, 2014)

It is a Masonic Offense to reveal the names of members present at the ballot to a rejected candidate (art 506 #19) or inquire into the ballot upon any petition (art 506 #18)- be very careful in your discussions

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## texas777 (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't want anyone to cross any lines.I appreciate any and all comments and advice that I can get.I am simply looking for a lodge that I may call home.I have met so many good men that are Masons and i still have a deep desire to join the ranks,despite the past.

Many thanks


----------



## BroBill (Feb 28, 2014)

Good luck in your journey and don't give up!

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

